

The Internet Is Actually Controlled By 14 People Who Hold 7 Secret Keys - signa11
http://www.businessinsider.in/The-Internet-Is-Actually-Controlled-By-14-People-Who-Hold-7-Secret-Keys/articleshow/31232908.cms

======
lugg
Much like owning a CA back in the day, basically a license to print money.

